# Purple Zebra Cichlids???



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

A guy contacted me on craigslist and he is try to find homes for his fish. He is moving out of state and cannot take them with him. He said that he has 4 purple zebra african cichlids. Does anyone have any idea what they might be? He says that they are a breeding group, but I am wondering if they are some kind of hybrid. I am not opposed to adding hybrids to my tank because it is not a breeding setup, but I am just trying to see if anyone has any idea what they may be. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

not sure there is a purple zebra sepcies...can you get a pic from the guy that has them?


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

I would not recommend taking a "breeding group" from someone that doesn't know what they have. Although they may be a legitimate species, there is a high probability that they either cannot be identified or are hybrids. At the very least one would need profile pics of the fish in question.


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. That's what I figured. The guy didn't have pics and he flaked out on me anyways. I wasn't interested in keeping the fry, but it did wierd me out that he didn't know what his fish were called...


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

glad to help


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

Might be a really dark cobalt zebra.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2009)

he might be looking at tropheops chilumba...
the males are kind of purple with dark bars, just need a pic...


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

hongis are a nice purple as well...just not a zebra


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

You would think with the distinct coloration of a hongi it would have been mentioned though.

I have seen hongi with red, yellow, and orange...one thing on all of them was that the coloration of the dorsal fin, the crown, and belly were pretty bright and would be something worth noting when describing that species...just my thoughts.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

very true


----------

